# West Bay 8/18



## SaltlifeSondex (Apr 24, 2013)

Hit the water at 5:30. Bite was pretty slow all day, but ended up with 13 fish in the boat.

Wind was beating us up from the northeast, with 10-15 mph, and it was actually a little chilly early on. 

11 trout, and 2 reds. Using live croaker.

above all, it was a beautiful day to be out there!

:texasflag


----------

